# Singapore violet tarantula



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

hi im wondering are these the same as the singapore blue ? because i have seen a site with the same scientific name ( _lampropelma violaceopes) _and i know there is lots of trouble with the names at the moment but how much are these "violet" for juviniles and do you keep them how you would keep a sinapore blue?
Thanks
Ismail


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

That's the trouble with common names. The Singapore Blue doesn't get its true blue colours til it reaches sexual maturity, and only in the female (the male appears similar colours to P. cambridgei, olive dusty green).

Gen. *Lampropelma* Simon, 1892 [urn:lsid:amnh.org:spidergen:00242] 
f *nigerrimum* Simon, 1892 *....................Indonesia [urn:lsid:amnh.org:spidersp:002178]
_L. n._ Simon, 1892a: 151 (Df).
mf *violaceopes* Abraham, 1924....................Malaysia, Singapore [urn:lsid:amnh.org:spidersp:002179]
_L. violaceopedes_ Abraham, 1924: 1108, pl. 5, f. 19-24 (Dmf; N.B.: specific names cannot be plural).
_L. violaceopedes_ Smith, 1990a: 14, f. 1-15 (mf).


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

so is there a difference?


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

:whistling2:


----------



## TheSpiderShop (Apr 5, 2006)

Singapore Violet usually refers to the burrowing Ornithoctinae sp. found in malaysia that used to be known as Haplopelma robustum.

Lee


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

are they expensive ?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

yes and no


----------



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

ok :S lol explain?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

what are you after?
A Singapore Blue - Lampropelma violaceopes or a Singapore Violet, which could be Lampropelma violaceopes or, as Lee has suggested, Ornithoctinae sp.

What would you consider expensive?
Its often supply and demand, if theres loads about they're cheap, if there's very few about they're likely to be expensive. If the £20 sling turns into a £80 adult is the sling expensive? If the £20 sling dies after a day would you consider it expensive.

Its all relative but without knowing what your after, whether you're prepared to pay or what you value species at there's little point in providing much more than a yes or no answer.


----------

